# Which PokÃ©mon would you most like to have sex with?



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Go.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 19, 2009)

Does it have to be one?  Because it would be either Charizard or Sceptile.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Does it have to be one?  Because it would be either Charizard or Sceptile.



Well, describe the advantages of both, but preferably a winnar.


----------



## Yandere (Jul 19, 2009)

Arcanine!! Or, the what my friend told me to have sex with... Dialga or Palkia.

Uggh.... there's too many choices!!!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Well, describe the advantages of both, but preferably a winnar.



Okay.  Sceptile.  >.-.>  More anthro and no risk of being burned.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Okay.  Sceptile.  >.-.>  More anthro and no risk of being burned.



The tail is pretty spiky though. I guess you'd be bottom to avoid massive lacerations.



DeadBunneh said:


> Arcanine!!



Doggy style?


----------



## Yandere (Jul 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> The tail is pretty spiky though. I guess you'd be bottom to avoid massive lacerations.
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy style?


 Lol, hellz yeah!!


----------



## Wulf (Jul 19, 2009)

Seeing as how I'm pretty old-school when it comes to PokÃ©mon, I'll have to go with Nidoqueen.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Wulf said:


> Seeing as how I'm pretty old-school when it comes to PokÃ©mon, I'll have to go with Nidoqueen.



Not bad, but she's a bit stumpy.


----------



## Sassy (Jul 19, 2009)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Yandere (Jul 19, 2009)

How about a lopunny?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> The tail is pretty spiky though. I guess you'd be bottom to avoid massive lacerations.



Of course.  83


----------



## Wulf (Jul 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Not bad, but she's a bit stumpy.


I always thought that she was pretty cute.



Sassy said:


> What the fuck is this shit?


The furry fandom.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

DeadBunneh said:


> How about a lopunny?



What?

*googles*

That's just crying out to be raped by all manner of furries.



Wulf said:


> I always thought that she was pretty cute.



Cute maybe, but sexy?


----------



## Yandere (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassy* _What the fuck is this shit?_


 





Wulf said:


> The furry fandom.


 
I lol'd.


----------



## Sassy (Jul 19, 2009)

Wulf said:


> I always thought that she was pretty cute.
> 
> The furry fandom.


Don't we frown upon bestiality and dogfuckers?


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Sassy said:


> Don't we frown upon bestiality and dogfuckers?



Look, just tell us which one you'd like to bone most, it's not that hard.


----------



## Wulf (Jul 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Cute maybe, but sexy?


Sure, why not? I can't think of anything else at the present.



Sassy said:


> Don't we frown upon bestiality and dogfuckers?


Plenty of anthros in the ole' PokÃ©dex. Have fun ^^


----------



## Sassy (Jul 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Look, just tell us which one you'd like to bone most, it's not that hard.


I think the fact I'm a chantard makes it pretty clear that it's Gardevoir.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Sassy said:


> I think the fact I'm a chantard makes it pretty clear that it's Gardevoir.



I thought Jynx would be more to your liking.



Wulf said:


> Sure, why not? I can't think of anything else at the present.



Kangaskhan? Rhydon? Charizard?


----------



## Sassy (Jul 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I thought Jynx would be more to your liking


Jynx is pretty unattractive.
Now, if they had a Tinkerbell-like Fairy Pokemon? I'd be thar, d00d.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Just FYI, I'd bone Charizard like my life depended on it.


----------



## Yandere (Jul 19, 2009)

I like Typhlosion


----------



## Wulf (Jul 19, 2009)

Charizard is a pretty safe bet. I'd totally go there.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

DeadBunneh said:


> I like Typhlosion



Looks like an angry ferret or something


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 19, 2009)

fags

83


----------



## Yandere (Jul 19, 2009)

Adorable angry ferret!! <3


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> 83



Farfetch'd?


----------



## Yandere (Jul 19, 2009)

Actually, I like Quilava more. Typhlosion is just waaaaay taller.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Also, why are most of the Fire pokÃ©mon the sexier ones? :conf:


----------



## Yandere (Jul 19, 2009)

Idk, cause they're hot.....


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 19, 2009)

Now who in their right mind would fuck a pokemon!?





.....




Oh, wait, The furry fandom.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Also, why are most of the Fire pokÃ©mon the sexier ones? :conf:


because they're hot hurr


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Now who in their right mind would fuck a pokemon!?
> .....
> Oh, wait, The furry fandom.



So you gonna pick one or not?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 19, 2009)

Leo.





Warzard fo lyfe.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 19, 2009)

oh god this is sick and wrong in every single way urgg gross. These from 3:19  link


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Jul 19, 2009)

It depends if they're anthro or not. If they are, I think I would do it either with a female Arcanine or a male Houndour.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 19, 2009)

Benjamin Foxtails said:


> female Arcanine


this. :3
or a female ninetales.

this topic is odd yet smexy


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 19, 2009)

Pikachu, electrostim could be good for my prostate.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Benjamin Foxtails said:


> It depends if they're anthro or not



Standard pokÃ©mon, and if it makes you feel better, you can assume they have intelligence roughly on par with a human and actually want to have sex with you, instead of just shoving it in and hoping they don't bite you.


----------



## Yandere (Jul 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Standard pokÃ©mon, and if it makes you feel better, you can assume they have intelligence roughly on par with a human and actually want to have sex with you, instead of just shoving it in and hoping they don't bite you.


  O God, that would be bad.....


----------



## Yandere (Jul 19, 2009)

How 'bout an Ampharos!


----------



## Wulf (Jul 19, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> this. :3
> *or a female ninetales.*
> 
> this topic is odd yet smexy


I would like to take this opportunity to express my unadulterated solidarity with this most salubrious sentiment.


----------



## X (Jul 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Standard pokÃ©mon



then I choose ditto :V

(or, if for some reason ditto would not be allowed to shape change, i would choose a dragonair.)


----------



## Yandere (Jul 19, 2009)

Gible is hot....... and so is Huntail. It's a loooong story....


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

X said:


> (or, if for some reason ditto would not be allowed to shape change, i would choose a dragonair.)



Wouldn't an Arbok be better for that kind of thing?


----------



## X (Jul 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Wouldn't an Arbok be better for that kind of thing?



its too poisonous  : X

not worth the risk.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 19, 2009)

Wulf said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to express my unadulterated solidarity with this most salubrious sentiment.



who does the what now?
(i think that means you agree, right?^^ my formal english is a little rusty )


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 19, 2009)

ITT: Furfags, hundreds of them.

But yeah I may do Renamon or whatever it's called....seen to much female Renamon porn @.X


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 19, 2009)

Hmm...I'd have to go with Charazard.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 19, 2009)

I knew, someday, this thread would happen.






I would bone a Ursaring, provided it didn't rip my dick off and beat me to death with it first.


----------



## Yandere (Jul 19, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Hmm...I'd have to go with Charazard.


  Charizard is a very popular choice.... I'll mix it up a bit and go with a SHINY Charizard. :3


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> But yeah I may do Renamon or whatever it's called....seen to much female Renamon porn @.X



That's a digimon, not a pokÃ©mon >:[


----------



## Wulf (Jul 19, 2009)

X said:


> then I choose ditto :V
> 
> (or, if for some reason ditto would not be allowed to shape change, i would choose a dragonair.)


Dragonair! Of course! Great choice...



CaptainCool said:


> who does the what now?
> (i think that means you agree, right?^^ my formal english is a little rusty )


Yes. I agree with you completely good sir. In fact, I was thinking of the same thing.



NewfDraggie said:


> Hmm...I'd have to go with *Charazard*.


Fail.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 19, 2009)

ok these http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhabd-So7WE&feature=channel_page from 3:19


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Wouldn't an Arbok be better for that kind of thing?



You are not Steve Irwin; you do not get boners for snake cloacas.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 19, 2009)

None.  However, I am surprised by the lack of shape-shifting Ditto remarks.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> You are not Steve Irwin; you do not get boners for snake cloacas.



Dragonairs are too light and thin, if you're going for some tentacle action, Arbok is a better choice. Or just go the whole hog and go for Tentacruel.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 19, 2009)

Wulf said:


> Yes. I agree with you completely good sir. In fact, I was thinking of the same thing.



great! so im not as rusty as i though^^

i think it hit blaziken as well.


----------



## ADF (Jul 19, 2009)

Most pokemon look like cubs :neutral:

You have to inject some human into there for them to become interesting.


----------



## Yandere (Jul 19, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Ishnuvalok* _But yeah I may do Renamon or whatever it's called....seen to much female Renamon porn @.X_


 
LMAO, fail!!


----------



## Maje (Jul 19, 2009)

Ditto.

I'd have it transform into any celebrity I wanted.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jul 19, 2009)

Too dangerous. I'd rather have sex without the fear of 3rd degree burns and electrocution.


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 19, 2009)

Wulf said:


> Fail.


Pfft, actually it's a win in my books.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 19, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> ITT: Furfags, hundreds of them.
> 
> But yeah I may do Renamon or whatever it's called....seen to much female Renamon porn @.X


 Wut?



And Renamon is a woman.


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 19, 2009)

And Renamon is a digimon.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 19, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wut?
> 
> 
> 
> And Renamon is a woman.



Really?



NewfDraggie said:


> And Renamon is a digimon.



You mean Digifail. XD

I didn't know that, I grew out of the pokemon/digimon phase in '00


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 19, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> And Renamon is a digimon.


 No shit! :V


Ishnuvalok said:


> Really?


 Yes, She is a female in both the japanese and the american dub.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 19, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yes, She is a female in both the japanese and the american dub.



....I'd hit it


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> ....I'd hit it



BUT SHE'S NOT A POKÃ‰MON THEREFORE YOU MUST CHOOSE ANOTHER :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 19, 2009)

What about LizardKing? :V


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm not a pokÃ©mon >:[


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 19, 2009)

> This whole thread.



POW, RIGHT IN THE CHILDHOOD MEMORIES!


----------



## Hir (Jul 19, 2009)

Oooh, good question.

Maybe Lucario for several reasons, or Umbreon.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I'm not a pokÃ©mon >:[


 Said the furry.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 19, 2009)

Teddiursa. :3


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jul 19, 2009)

Aerodactyl, .


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 19, 2009)

3-way w/Pikachu & Misty ^__________________________________^


----------



## Yandere (Jul 19, 2009)

I like Glaceon and Weavile!


----------



## emoral (Jul 19, 2009)

This topic is so fucked up but i wanna answer... I don't know shit about pokemon except old school pokemon so i'm look through this website

http://www.pokemondb.co.uk/gallery

Someone with four legs for sure... Something shocking...

I choose you, jolteon!!! Rofl, yeah for sure i'd fuck jolteon.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

Lucario, or Riolu do tho the lack of a spike.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 19, 2009)

This is unfortunate.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 19, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> ok these http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhabd-So7WE&feature=channel_page from 3:19



*lolz*  That was fun to watch *G*.  "Where's the Pause Button???"


Okay...what the hell .

Ninetails, Rapidash or Houndoom.  I can haz anthro?  (Either gender's nice *L*.)


----------



## emoral (Jul 19, 2009)

Ninetails, acceptable but that rapidash wtf? don't you see those flamess i think i would die well i probably would! but none the less enjoyable


----------



## Zseliq (Jul 19, 2009)

All of them rolled into one...that can shoot lasers from its eyes...and fly...and looks like George Clooney.


----------



## Shindo (Jul 19, 2009)

anthro jolteon for sure


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 19, 2009)

Buneary, Pikachu... anything cute.  I want to steal that innocence from them.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 19, 2009)

emoral said:


> Ninetails, acceptable but that rapidash wtf? don't you see those flamess i think i would die well i probably would! but none the less enjoyable



you moron, didnt you watch the show?! the flames dont hurt you if the pokemon trusts you X3


----------



## Shindo (Jul 19, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> you moron, didnt you watch the show?! the flames dont hurt you if the pokemon trusts you X3



HAHAHAHA...wait i knew that too


----------



## Dreltox (Jul 19, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Now who in their right mind would fuck a pokemon!?
> Oh, wait, The furry fandom.


 
Were in are wrong mind. :3


----------



## Dreltox (Jul 19, 2009)

Crocanaw...

I would of loved a poll for this one.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> 3-way w/Pikachu & Misty ^__________________________________^





?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 19, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> ?



Yes


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 19, 2009)

...... lol.


----------



## emoral (Jul 19, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> you moron, didnt you watch the show?! the flames dont hurt you if the pokemon trusts you X3



Ok for one wtf how am i meant to remember that and two why would it trust me i'm about to rape it?! you know the violent hurting kind


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 19, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> *lolz*  That was fun to watch *G*.  "Where's the Pause Button???"
> 
> 
> Okay...what the hell .
> ...



Pokemon part was best part. Wish I could see it w/o blurs. 
*fap fap bloody nose*


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 19, 2009)

er...



Spoiler



Lucario


----------



## emoral (Jul 19, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> ?



Rofl that made me lol IRL!!!


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jul 19, 2009)

BIDOOF BIDOOF BIDOOF BIDOOF BIDOOF


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 19, 2009)

emoral said:


> Ok for one wtf how am i meant to remember that and two why would it trust me i'm about to rape it?! you know the violent hurting kind



raping mind be kinda "hot" then... literally X3


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 19, 2009)

Damn, I'm like the only furry who doesn't find Lucario attractive. :[


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jul 19, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Damn, I'm like the only furry who doesn't find Lucario attractive. :[



I don't he's a fucking dog thing with spikes on his chest, plus I'm not gay so yeah.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jul 19, 2009)

> Damn, I'm like the only furry who doesn't find Lucario attractive. :[



I don't like Lucario either. Actually I don't like very many after the second generation set.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 19, 2009)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> I don't he's a fucking dog thing with spikes on his chest, plus I'm not gay so yeah.


What about female Lucario?

I like Riolu though.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Damn, I'm like the only furry who doesn't find Lucario attractive. :[



thats because there is some much Lucario porn. and i do believe you are the only one, like the highlander or something. and i agree with you on Riolu
anyway this thread reminded me of this from KC Green.
http://gunshowcomic.com/d/20090514.html


----------



## Dreltox (Jul 19, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Damn, I'm like the only furry who doesn't find Lucario attractive. :[


 
I don't like how he looks. Though he can talk to you telepathically or some shit like that so thats kinda kewl.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jul 19, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> What about female Lucario?
> 
> I like Riolu though.



Only difference between the male and female is color, and even so it's impossible to tell. JUST BY A TECHNICAL STANDPOINT


----------



## Tycho (Jul 19, 2009)

To hell with the Pokemon, Gary Oak is a sexy motherfucker.

GARY MOTHERFUCKIN' OAK.

srsly though, without a reasonable amount of anthropomorphic modification (pokemorph) I wouldn't touch any of them.

also, lol at Shenzebo's new user title.  I can't remember if that's from a Blur song or not.  Don't think it's Blur but I can't remember who it IS.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 19, 2009)

Tycho said:


> To hell with the Pokemon, Gary Oak is a sexy motherfucker.
> 
> GARY MOTHERFUCKIN' OAK.
> 
> srsly though, without a reasonable amount of anthropomorphic modification (pokemorph) I wouldn't touch any of them.



Gary Who?

And yeah...anthro version only please *G*.

Hmm....Maybe I should start sketching some anthro ninetails *glee!*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 19, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Damn, I'm like the only furry who doesn't find Lucario attractive. :[


 Sup, yo.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jul 19, 2009)

Possibly Mantine, actually. I mean how much of a fight can it put up? It hasn't got any limbs!


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 19, 2009)

Dreltox said:


> I don't like how he looks. Though he can talk to you telepathically or some shit like that so thats kinda kewl.


 
Yes, but does that enhance sex?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Yes, but does that enhance sex?



well with the experiments with Placebo as a way to give people a different state of mind so quite possibly due to him/her being in you mind as well as in you.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> well with the experiments with Placebo as a way to give people a different state of mind so quite possibly due to him/her being in you mind as well as in you.


 
hmm.....then I say maybe to Lucario.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> hmm.....then I say maybe to Lucario.



in the sense that Lucario can lure your mind into the feeling of many orgasms. so super sex yay.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> in the sense that Lucario can lure your mind into the feeling of many orgasms. so super sex yay.


 
Honestly, just get rid of that chest spike and it's a definite yes.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Honestly, just get rid of that chest spike and it's a definite yes.



then you want Riolu


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 19, 2009)

Tycho said:


> To hell with the Pokemon, Gary Oak is a sexy motherfucker.
> 
> GARY MOTHERFUCKIN' OAK.
> 
> ...


 YUM. YUM. 


Kids. :V


----------



## Dreltox (Jul 19, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Honestly, just get rid of that chest spike and it's a definite yes.


  Scary shit if you go to hug him.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 19, 2009)

Dreltox said:


> Scary shit if you go to hug him.


 
Guess you gotta avoid the chest entirely, like go at it doggystyle.  It's not an option to mess with that chest.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Lucario is stoopid, stop desecrating my thread >:[


----------



## Liam (Jul 19, 2009)

</seriousness>Magnemite<seriousness>


----------



## Dreltox (Jul 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Lucario is stoopid, stop desecrating my thread >:[


 
Fuck you, I want a Crocanaw dick up my ass anyways!


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 19, 2009)

gulielmus said:


> </seriousness>Magnemite<seriousness>



Okay I giggled at that. Because I got a disturbing image in my mind.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Damn, I'm like the only furry who doesn't find Lucario attractive. :[


 No, there's a few of us.


Ditto.  Various reasons.


----------



## Dreltox (Jul 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Ditto. Various reasons.


 
Gross. I think....


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 19, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> ITT: Furfags, hundreds of them.
> 
> But yeah I may do Renamon or whatever it's called....seen to much female Renamon porn @.X



Hey.  I'm a scalefag.  >:C



Perverted Impact said:


> What about LizardKing? :V



I'd do him.  :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2009)

Dreltox said:


> Gross. I think....


 It can turn into anything.  You don't have to do it when it's a little pink blob.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 19, 2009)

Since I don't know anything about pokemon I'm going to have to say all of them. Then I'll decide which one I like best.




gulielmus said:


> </seriousness>Magnemite<seriousness>



Does not validate. You got the tags the wrong way around. Every post below yours is now rendered serious until someone closes the tag.


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 19, 2009)

Foxamon.


----------



## Dreltox (Jul 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> It can turn into anything. You don't have to do it when it's a little pink blob.


 
Tentacle, shit is what I was thinking.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

</seriousness>


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I'd do him.  :3



everyone would do Lizard, its a law or physics or something.


----------



## Dreltox (Jul 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> </seriousness>


 
:???: </Sarcasticness>


----------



## Asswings (Jul 19, 2009)

Metapod :V


(You guys and your newfangled pokemonz. I only like the first 150. D:<)


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> everyone would do Lizard, its a law or physics or something.



I'm too sexy for my shirt


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I'm too sexy for my shirt



your to sexy for clothes you sexy beast. *pounces on Lizard*


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Metapod :V
> 
> 
> (You guys and your newfangled pokemonz. I only like the first 150. D:<)


 Only if it has string shot carried over from Caterpie.  It could tie you down and shit. :3


SnowFox, that's why I picked Ditto.  It can turn into the rest of them.  Or anything else I'm pretty sure.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 19, 2009)

There's too much variety. I gotta fuck them all!


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 19, 2009)

No.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 19, 2009)

shatteredinsides said:


> No.



Missingno?


----------



## Lukar (Jul 19, 2009)

We need a Digimon equivalent.

Anyways, either Charizard or Mightyena.  Oh, and probably any of the reptile-like ones.


----------



## Corto (Jul 19, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/announcement.php?f=12&a=1


> Keep the forums PG-13. ie. "Work Safe"



Also, you are all sick. Thread locked.


----------

